# Help! I just burned my nipple



## swampwitch (Jul 24, 2006)

Ouch! First of all, really ouch! I was reaching over the crockpot and, since I had just been nursing, my robe was open and







yee-ow-zers







And, of course, I'm block nursing so it's been several hours since this side had been nursed. While it smarted, the burn was nothing compared to the pain of ds nursing on that side. Help! What can I do to alleviate some of this pain? Ugh. I'm assuming I need to continue nursing this side? I know I'll laugh about this later because it is a funny injury, but right now I'm not laughing.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh man, I don't know what to tell you, but that sure sounds painful!







I guess I would probably take a shower and try to relieve some pressure and not nurse on that side if possible, to let it heal a little bit. And if it scabs over or blisters, don't pop the blister!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oooooooooooooooooooooh I'm cringing just reading that.







:

Well, use lavendar essential oil if you have it. ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh I cannot even imagine opening up your robe & seeing that mouth coming....







:

eta: Yep, I'd forgotten ice and running water is bad. Immersion in COOL water is good, tho


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

have you tried aloe? I think thats ok to use and not wash off before nursiing. I keep an aloe plant around for just such occasions. Also maybe ice it to numb it a little bit before he nurses again? Take some ibuprofen? (if you believe in that sort of thing







)


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Put lavendar on it right away. I burned my nipple this summer. I got hot oil on my shirt while cooking and burned the skin on my nipple to the shirt. I was done nursing fortunately. This said, I have a lot of experience with nipple healing!

So, how bad is your burn and how old is your nursing child? Taking a pain killer is fine but I would not ice it - ice on burns is a no-no and numbing it can damage the already damaged skin even further. Depending on age, I would try to avoid nursing for as many hours as you can and then nurse on the one side. Cabbage can help to reduce the milk and you can wear a cabbage leaf in your bra on the side that is injured.


----------



## swampwitch (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses. This just happened about an hour ago, and I do have lavender EO, so I'll go apply that and avoid nursing that side for another few hours. Fortunately, there is no blister or otherwise visable burn, as far as I can see. I had heard that ice could further damage the tissue, but I'll be going out to get cabbage. I was going to do that today for some soup, anyway.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Good luck!
Seriously, I used lavendar eo and real aloe on a sunburn several times/day and eventually the skin I could reach was perfect







and the skin I couldn't reach was HORRIBLY red and blistery.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

With no blister or skin removed, I would do the EO for a few hours and then coat the nipple with somethinh like Lansidhol (sp) tonight before bed and try to not nurse on that side for about 24 hours to let the nipple heal more. After that it might still be sore but the tissue should heal quickly from a mild burn.

Good luck and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh, OUCH!!!







: I would recommend using Neosporin + Pain ointment. I used that when I burned my belly during pregnancy - I too got a cooking injuruy...I was making lasagna and water "jumped" out of the pot and onto my big, beautiful preggo belly. Of course I wasn't wearing a shirt at the time!







I used that for cracked nipples too and according to my lactation consultant, it doesn't have to be washed off before nurtsing unless you apply it right before your babe nurses...HTH and you heal _quickly_!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Some calendula cream would be good too--it is clinically proven to help with tissue healing, it's soothing, and it's fine for using on your nipples when breastfeeding. The homeopathic kind is guaranteed to have at least 10% active ingredient so I would get that.


----------

